# Binoculars



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a small pair of binoc's for field trials?

What are others using?

Thanks


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

www.betterviewdesired.com a bird watching site has articles and reviews that will help you make an informed choice in binoculars. One word of advice when it comes to optics- you get what you pay for. There some that will say their $99 bargain pair are as good as anyone needs. Don't believe it.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Check out the thread on the Product Review forum.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22985

Vicky


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

I've always liked tghe Nikon Travellite series. They are resonably priced, small enough to fit in your pocket, and are a quality optic.

I agree, you do get what you pay for, but you don't have to empty out the bank to get a decent pair of optics.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I can recommend the Bushnell Custom Compact in 7X26. They are light weight and clear. I think run about $300 a pair. They were around $200 a pair until the bird watchers picked them as their official binos. I have used a set for 25 years for archery hunting and love them.


----------

